# Summer Pro League Thread



## cmd34

<center>

















Sasha Vujacic and Dahntay Jones in last year's SPL.

About the SPL

The Southern California Summer Pro League ("SPL") is entering its 36th year as the premiere summer showcase for basketball's greatest teams and showmen. The League is the sole summer stage upon which both NBA teams and current NBA stars perform. It is the medium through which NBA teams provide instruction to their first and second round draft picks in a rigorous and competitive environment, while established NBA players maintain and hone their skills.

Every NBA team has participated in the SPL throughout its unprecedented history. Not surprisingly, SPL has served as a launching pad for many great NBA careers. Over 800 current and former NBA players have participated in the League. No basketball organization in the world possesses the quality and diversity of great competitors that the League has enjoyed for over 3 decades. NBA teams, NBA players, international teams, and the greatest college players in America---the Summer Pro League has it all!

Get Tickets

Teams Participating:







































Lakers Schedule:
<pre>
Date	Opp	Time
7/8	MEM	7:30
7/9	DAL	3:00
7/11	TOR	12:45
7/13	MIA	5:15
7/15	DAL	7:30
7/16 MEM	3:00
7/18	MEM	5:15
7/19	MIA	3:00
</pre>

Surely they'll be playing Senegalese some time.. Either the 10th, 12th, 15th or 18th. 
</center>

If anyone gets anything official, please post it. I'll be going July 8th so I'll get a roster and post it if no one has by then. Here's who I think we'll be there...

PG Sasha Vujacic/Tony Bobbitt
SG Von Wafer
C Andrew Bynum/Marcus Douthit
PF Ronnie Turiaf
SF ?

I'd love to see them invite undrafted free agents Chris Thomas (PG Notre Dame) and Matt Walsh (SF Florida).


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Summer League roster*

I would like to see Randolph Morris, Alan Anderson, John Gilchrist, Taylor Coppenrath, and Sean Banks.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Summer League roster*

So would I.. Dunno rosters yet..


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Summer League roster*



Laker Freak said:


> I would like to see Randolph Morris, Alan Anderson, John Gilchrist, Taylor Coppenrath, and Sean Banks.



Definitely Coppenrath... although he would be Laker small forward number 6.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

*Re: Summer League roster*

possibly Sung Ming Ming at Center?


----------



## Jaj

*Re: Summer League roster*

I heard Bynum will also play in the Summer League. That'd be a good decision as he's as raw as they get. Randolph Morris would be another big guy to pick up or Gilchrist.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Summer League roster*

*SPL SCHEDULE​*
can we just sticky this and rename it Official SPL Thread or something or make a new one all togeather

The Attachment might be easier to look at for some people


----------



## Unique

*Re: Summer League roster*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> possibly Sung Ming Ming at Center?


did he even get drafted?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Summer League roster*



Cris said:


> *SPL SCHEDULE​*
> can we just sticky this and rename it Official SPL Thread or something or make a new one all togeather
> 
> The Attachment might be easier to look at for some people


Sounds good with me.. Will do!


----------



## cmd34

I will be there Friday July 8th,

3 PM *Miami* (Dorell Wright, Wayne Simien) vs. *Senegalese * (?)

5:15 PM *Toronto* (Roko Ukic, Charlie Villanueva, Joey Graham) vs. *Dallas* (Devin Harris, Pavel Podkolzin) 

7:30 PM *Memphis* (Hakim Warrick, Lawrence Roberts) vs *Lakers*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

That's not Damon Jones, btw...that's Dahntay Jones. :biggrin:


----------



## Locke

I'm definitely going to try to go to at least one game.


----------



## Cap

I'd love to see Bynum up close at the SPL, so I may just go.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I've said earlier but I have a friend participating. If players get free tickets I'll hook some of you up.


----------



## Cap

Jamel Irief said:


> I've said earlier but I have a friend participating. If players get free tickets I'll hook some of you up.


That would be great! Let us know via PM if at all possible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jamel Irief said:


> I've said earlier but I have a friend participating. If players get free tickets I'll hook some of you up.


What's his name? Cris and I will likely check out the SPL again.

Don't need tickets though, they're easy to get and only cost like $12 each.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's not Damon Jones, btw...that's Dahntay Jones. :biggrin:


Psh mistakes happen :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Will Conroy invited










Will Conroy's disappointment at not being selected in the NBA draft Tuesday didn't last long.

Almost immediately after the draft, the Los Angeles Lakers called Conroy's agent, inquiring as to his interest in joining their summer-league team with a chance to earn a free-agent invitation to training camp.

Yesterday, it became a done deal, and Conroy — a former Washington Husky and Garfield High star — will fly to Los Angeles on Tuesday to begin preparations to play with the Lakers' entry in the Summer Pro League at Long Beach, beginning July 8.

Getting a chance with the Lakers helped soothe Conroy's hurt over not being drafted. Some impressive workouts early had a few analysts predicting that Conroy would be taken, though his stock appeared to drop a little after the pre-draft camp in early June in Chicago.

Still, Conroy went into draft day hopeful of hearing his name called. Instead, he was passed by as NBA teams loaded up on foreigners and, for the last time, high schoolers.

"There were a lot of four-year seniors who had great college careers that didn't get the opportunity they were worthy of," said Conroy, who played all four years at Washington and left as the school's all-time assists leader. "It's almost like there's no purpose to go to college for four years."

Conroy also had offers from the Sonics and Golden State Warriors, but said he got a good vibe from the Lakers during a workout last month.

"I just felt like this was the best opportunity for me right now," he said. "I have a real, legitimate chance of making their team. They were pretty sure that there would be a lot of room for me on their team and they love the way I play. ... They said if I do good in their summer league, I will have a deal by the end of July."

[More in URL]


----------



## Ghiman

I'm definately making the 7/11 game against Toronto and maybe the 7/18 game against Memphis.


----------



## Laker Freak

Off-Topic but check out the Boston team:

Al Jefferson
Tony Allen
Delonte West
Justin Reed
Kendrick Perkins
Gerald Green
Orien Greene
Ryan Gomes
Taylor Coppenrath-Vermont
Will Bynum-Georgia Tech
Jeremiah Massey-Kansas State
Will McDonald-South Florida


----------



## Cris

Lakers Invite SF Carlos Powell

Link


----------



## Brian34Cook

PG - Sasha
SG - Vanilla Wafer
SF - Carlos Powell?
PF - Brian Grant Jr.
C - Andrew Bynum/Marcus Douthit

Not bad if that's what will happen..


----------



## Starbury03

you forgot Conroy.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Still a kid
Newest Laker Bynum reminds everyone he's 17









Lakers' first-round pick Andrew Bynum picked No. 17 and will be in the SPL!

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Andrew Bynum was the youngest player ever taken in the NBA draft, and he plans to remind everyone.

The 17-year-old center was presented with a No. 17 purple-and-gold jersey Thursday by Los Angeles Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak.

Bynum chose the number at the suggestion of his aunt. Now-retired fan favorite Rick Fox previously wore No. 17.

*"I hope to be an impact player," said Bynum, who will play on the Lakers' summer league team.*

[More in URL]


----------



## HallOfFamer

I cant wait to see Bynum in play in person. I wanna see how much Sasha has progressed since last year too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Laker Freak said:


> Off-Topic but check out the Boston team:
> 
> Al Jefferson
> Tony Allen
> Delonte West
> Justin Reed
> Kendrick Perkins
> Gerald Green
> Orien Greene
> Ryan Gomes
> Taylor Coppenrath-Vermont
> Will Bynum-Georgia Tech
> Jeremiah Massey-Kansas State
> Will McDonald-South Florida


Delonte West...Oriene Greene
Tony Allen...Gerald Green
Justin Reed...Ryan Gomes
Al Jefferson...Taylor Coppenrath
Kendrick Perkins

They're almost as good as the Bobcats! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jamel Irief said:


> I've said earlier but I have a friend participating. If players get free tickets I'll hook some of you up.


whats ur friends name?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

*Re: Summer League roster*

no he didn't supposedly he pulled out of the draft so he could play in Europe.


Lakermike05 said:


> did he even get drafted?


----------



## thekid

*Re: Summer League roster*

Von Wafer reminds me of Lil Wayne..


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Summer League roster*

Powell signs with Lakers

A day after he was bypassed in the NBA draft, former South Carolina forward Carlos Powell got new breath pumped into his professional basketball hopes.

Powell, the Gamecocks’ all-time leader in games played, signed a free-agent contract with the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday, his former high school coach said.

Tommy Johnson, who coached Powell at Wilson High in Florence, said Powell will join the Lakers’ summer league July 5. His contract does not guarantee him a spot on the Lakers’ opening-night roster.

“Naturally, he was disappointed when his name didn’t get called (in Tuesday night’s draft),” Johnson said. “When you see some guys that Carlos was better than getting drafted and Carlos not getting drafted, that disappoints you.”

Attempts to reach Powell on Thursday were unsuccessful.

*Powell will join the Lakers’ three draft picks — high school star Andrew Bynum, Gonzaga’s Ronny Turiaf and Florida State’s Von Wafer — in the summer league. Some veteran players also might attend.*

“L.A. was the first team he worked out for, and they liked him from the beginning,” Johnson said.

[More in URL]


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Summer League roster*



thekid said:


> Von Wafer reminds me of Lil Wayne..


:rofl:

Conroy should impress our coaching staff. Heard alot about him.


----------



## Cris

nvm


----------



## thekid

Thinking of going to see the games on the 9th, anyone else?


----------



## Cris

95% Chance to go on the 9th


----------



## Brian34Cook

Howell joins Lakers team

Columbia, S.C. - Former South Carolina basketball players Carlos Powell and Rolando Howell will play in the Long Beach Summer League for the NBA's Los Angeles Lakers as announced by their agent Dan Tobin today.

"Carlos and Rolando are both going to participate with the Lakers Summer League team in Long Beach," said Tobin. "They will have the opportunity to be seen by the Lakers management and the entire league during this time. At the conclusion of the league we will be able to further discuss what both players options are."

Howell recently signed a new contract with a team in Italy, but he has the option to join an NBA team this next year as well. If so, that contract would be null and void. Tobin also pointed out play in the summer league is in no means an NBA contract of any sorts.

"We are extremely proud of Rolando and Carlos," said USC Head Coach Dave Odom. "Rolando had an excellent first year in Italy. He is deserving of the interest he has received from several European club teams for next year. Rolando has worked hard and deserves everything that has come his way."

"Carlos' stock rose tremendously during the regular season," continued Odom. "It rose even more once he began going to different NBA camps and work-outs. Though neither Rolando or Carlos were drafted, both are on the right track to show the NBA teams what they can do through their summer league play as well as various Europeon club teams that remain interested in them." 

[More in URL]


----------



## bigbabyjesus

RAPTORS
Ukic - Cook
Famutimi
Graham
Villanueva - Bonner
Sow - Slokar

It's over.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

vigilante said:


> RAPTORS
> Ukic - Cook
> Famutimi
> Graham
> Villanueva - Bonner
> Sow - Slokar
> 
> It's over.


I think our roster is better than that...


----------



## Cris

expecially when we have douthit that will dominate anyone :biggrin: 



that means cook too.... :biggrin:


----------



## thekid

Any roster updates? Will Cook or Walton be playing again?


----------



## Locke

Two questions:

1) One ticket lets you see all of the games that take place that day?

2) What the hell is Senegalese?


----------



## cmd34

1. Yes you can see all games that day with one ticket (Unless they do some sort of special event liek Magic Johnson's game 2 summers ago)

2. Senegal's finest.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I dont know about the roster yet but the Grizzlies just released theirs so I would assume within the next 2 days we'll know our roster..


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> I dont know about the roster yet but the Grizzlies just released theirs so I would assume within the next 2 days we'll know our roster..


hey BC i know that u live in ILLinois so i have a question for u do u get NBA league pass and how do u watch the summer league games are they on NBA.TV


----------



## Brian34Cook

NBA League Pass and Sports Pack (Directv) is what I have .. I havent really watched many summer league games though.. I remember I watched a couple Lakers one's when Cook was a rookie btu I'm not sure..


----------



## h8breed

should i just go to LB and by the tickets on the day of the games i wanan go see or should i preorder them


----------



## Starbury03

Just go on the day and buy the tickets when you get there they arent alot but if your going to see the Lakers you should go and see the game before so then you will have a good seat.


----------



## thekid

8 bucks with student ID, btw.

Good seats should be available at 5:00 opening day right?


----------



## clien

fo sho


----------



## Locke

thekid said:


> 8 bucks with student ID, btw.


This is probably a stupid question, but do you have to be a Long Beach State student for that to work?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hey guys sorry but I won't be able to get anyone tickets. My homey that was playing is setting out with a bad ankle, but since he knows someone else balling it he's getting me just one extra.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

vigilante said:


> RAPTORS
> Ukic - Cook
> Famutimi
> Graham
> Villanueva - Bonner
> Sow - Slokar
> 
> It's over.


 Any team with Ola Famutimi is going to kick some ***.


----------



## thekid

How is Famutimi's game? I know I'll be watching for Ukic.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jamel Irief said:


> Hey guys sorry but I won't be able to get anyone tickets. My homey that was playing is setting out with a bad ankle, but since he knows someone else balling it he's getting me just one extra.


Its cool if u dont wanna say but can u tell us who your friend is?

Like i said if u say u dont wanna say that cool by me


----------



## thekid

Hah, I read Jarrett Jack was sitting out because Portland wanted him to rest his ankle.  Yes, I know Portland isn't in the league. 

Anybody know if Bynum will play Friday?


----------



## cmd34

"Anybody know if Bynum will play Friday?"

He better.. this year Friday is the only day I'll be able to get down there.


----------



## Brian34Cook

No surprise but some little info, lol..

Rambis and Shaw to coach SPL team

Rambis, 47, was pulled out of a Laker front-office position last February to shore up Hamblen's staff. A rough-hewn forward in his playing days, Rambis will work with Laker post players.

Rambis will run the Lakers' summer-league team, which begins practice today and plays its first game Friday in Long Beach. Shaw is an assistant coach for the summer team.



> Laker first-round selection Andrew Bynum, the youngest player drafted in league history, has hired David Lee as his agent. Lee, based in New York, has mainly represented former college players who play overseas.
> 
> Bynum and second-round picks Ronny Turiaf and Von Wafer will play Friday in the Lakers' summer-league opener.


I'm guessing we'll know the roster TODAY.. If not there's a problem, lol.


----------



## Jamel Irief

SoCalfan21 said:


> Its cool if u dont wanna say but can u tell us who your friend is?
> 
> Like i said if u say u dont wanna say that cool by me


Nah, I don't think it's my place to give out his name. He played for a big-south school so you wouldn't know who he is. His friend that is giving us the tickets you probably would know though.


----------



## Sean

*Parker joins summer Lakers*

Parker joins summer Lakers

By Ross Siler, Staff Writer

The Lakers have signed free-agent guard Smush Parker to their summer-league team.

Parker, 24, played in 16 games for the Detroit Pistons and Phoenix Suns last season, averaging 3.0 points and 0.9 assists. He played in 66 games for Cleveland in the 2002-03 season, then spent the following year in Greece.

The Lakers are seeking another ball-handling guard, and Parker could compete for the job in training camp come October.

The Summer Pro League begins Friday in Long Beach and runs for 13 days. The Lakers' team will feature 17-year-old center Andrew Bynum as well as guard Sasha Vujacic, last year's first-round draft pick.

-- Ross Siler 

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2952221,00.html


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Parker joins summer Lakers*

Smush Parker baby.. Haha.. :banana:


----------



## Locke

Smush Parker?? Oh no, I sense the 2nd coming of Tierre Brown.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Parker joins summer Lakers*

Miami announces Team

MIAMI, July 6 – The Miami HEAT announced today that the club’s 2005 draft pick, Wayne Simien, will join current HEAT players Dorell Wright and Qyntel Woods in representing the HEAT at the upcoming Summer Pro League in Long Beach, California. Miami HEAT assistant Erik Spoelstra will serve as the Head Coach during summer league. 
The HEAT are conducting two-a-day practice sessions on Wednesday, July 6 and Thursday, July 7 in California. 

The HEAT begin summer league play on Friday, July 8 at 3:00PM vs. the Senegalese team. The HEAT’s eight game schedule continues with match-ups against the Toronto Raptors, the Dallas Mavericks, the Los Angeles Lakers and the Memphis Grizzlies. Summer league play will conclude on Wednesday, July 20. For complete scheduling information, please visit www.summerproleague.com. 

<pre>
NO. NAME POS. HGT. WGT. BIRTHDATE COLLEGE YRS. PRO 
14 Maurice Baker G 6-1 185 07/28/79 Oklahoma State '02 R 
55 Earl Barron C 6-11 268 08/14/81 Memphis '03 R 
23 Eddie Basden G 6-5 215 02/15/83 Charlotte '05 R 
30 Yakhouba Diawara F 6-7 225 08/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
20 Gerald Fitch G 6-3 188 08/12/82 Kentucky '04 R 
51 Eddy Fobbs C 6-11 235 09/17/80 Sam Houston St '05 R 
41 Kirk Haston F 6-10 235 03/10/79 Indiana '01 3 
12 Andre Hazel G 6-0 190 09/19/83 San Francisco '05 R 
52 Jared Homan C 6-9 250 03/06/83 Iowa State '05 R 
42 Juan Mendez F 6-7 231 09/23/81 Niagara '05 R 
50 Albert Miralles C 6-10 230 05/14/82 Spain '04 R 
11 Marlon Parmer G 6-2 184 09/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
21 Tim Pickett G 6-4 205 04/18/81 Florida State '04 1 
43 Aerick Sanders F 6-8 196 06/01/82 San Diego State '04 R 
40 Wayne Simien F 6-9 255 03/09/83 Kansas '05 R 
13	T.J. Sorrentine G 5-11 185 07/29/82 Vermont '05 R 
32 Isiah Victor F	6-9 220 07/06/78 Tennessee '01 R 
31 Tiras Wade F 6-6 195 11/11/81 Louisiana-Lafayette '05 R 
22 Matt Walsh G 6-6 205 12/02/82 Florida '05 R 
25	Ezra Williams G 6-4 235 11/02/80 Georgia '03 R 
24 Qyntel Woods F 6-8 213 02/16/81 NE Mississippi '02 3 
10 Dorell Wright G 6-7 200 12/02/85 South Kent Prep '04 1 
* SOME PLAYERS WILL ONLY BE WITH THE HEAT FOR PART OF THE TRAINING CAMP OR SUMMER LEAGUE. 
</pre>

I'm sure the Lakers will be out soon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We signed Smush Parker! :clap: 

LINK

He's a better player than Tony Bobbitt or Tierre Brown, so I'd say he might have a decent shot at making the team, depending on whether or not we free up roster space by dealing Atkins, George, Slava or Cook (PLEASE TRADE ALL OF THEM!).


----------



## Jamel Irief

So for the second year in a row we signed (ok we haven't technically signed Parker) the best guard in the NBDL, first Brown now Parker.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> We signed Smush Parker! :clap:
> 
> LINK
> 
> He's a better player than Tony Bobbitt or Tierre Brown, so I'd say he might have a decent shot at making the team, depending on whether or not we free up roster space by dealing Atkins, George, Slava or Cook (PLEASE TRADE ALL OF THEM!).


Calm down there... you're getting all excited about Parker when those players you want traded are much better than he is. Don't forget Laker fans were hyped about Bobbitt and Brown in the preseason last year.


----------



## Locke

Jamel Irief said:


> Calm down there... you're getting all excited about Parker when those players you want traded are much better than he is. Don't forget Laker fans were hyped about Bobbitt and Brown in the preseason last year.


That's what I'm afraid of. In the preseason Tierre Brown looked like Allen Iverson, but then in the regular season he looked like............................. Tierre Brown.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL Locke that's so true..


----------



## cmd34

The Lakers' brass seem to fall in love with a point guard every year in the summer league who ends up being a scrub.. Mike Penberthy, Jannero Pargo, Tierre Brown, and Tony Bobbitt.

God forbid they actually scout a college or international point guard, then draft him, and he'll actually end up being a real player.


----------



## Cris

Lakers Summer Pro League Roster


<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="1">	<tr><td>No.</td><td>Name</td><td>Pos</td><td>Ht</td><td>Wt</td><td>Birthday</td><td>School</td></tr>

<tr><td>15</td><td>Tony Bobbitt</td><td>G</td><td>6-4</td><td>190</td><td>

10/22/1979</td><td>Cincinnati '04</td></tr>

<tr><td>17</td><td>Andrew Bynum</td><td>C</td><td>7-0</td><td>270</td><td>
10/27/1987</td><td>St. Joseph's HS</td></tr>

<tr><td>4</td><td>Will Conroy</td><td>G</td><td>6-2</td><td>195</td><td>
12/8/1982</td><td>Washington '05</td></tr>

<tr><td>25</td><td>Marcus Douthit</td><td>F</td><td>6-10</td><td>235</td><td>

4/15/1980</td><td>Providence '04</td></tr>

<tr><td>11</td><td>Devin Green</td><td>G</td><td>6-7</td><td>210</td><td>
10/25/1982</td><td>Hampton '05</td></tr>

<tr><td>40</td><td>Trevor Harvey</td><td>F</td><td>6-11</td><td>240</td><td>
9/25/1980</td><td>Florida State '03</td></tr>

<tr><td>7</td><td>Smush Parker</td><td>G</td><td>6-3</td><td>185</td><td>

6/1/1981</td><td>Fordham '04</td></tr>

<tr><td>12</td><td>Carlos Powell</td><td>F</td><td>6-7</td><td>220</td><td>
8/29/1983</td><td>South Carolina '05</td></tr>

<tr><td>20</td><td>Eric Sandrin</td><td>G/F</td><td>6-8</td><td>225</td><td>
3/18/1978</td><td>Seattle Pacific</td></tr>

<tr><td>21</td><td>Ronny Turiaf</td><td>F</td><td>6-10</td><td>249</td><td>

1/13/1983</td><td>Gonzaga '05</td></tr>

<tr><td>23</td><td>Von Wafer</td><td>G</td><td>6-5</td><td>210</td><td>
7/21/1985</td><td>Florida State '07</td></tr>

<tr><td>18</td><td>Sasha Vujacic</td><td>G</td><td>6-7</td><td>193</td><td>
3/8/1984</td><td>Slovenia</td></tr>

</table>


----------



## Laker Freak

That should be one of the better summer league teams. Hope I get a chance to see them.


----------



## Locke

Well if those weights are accurate as of now Sasha has yet to gain a pound. There's still time for though. Hit the gym, man! :wlift:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds good!!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Starting lineup-

Sasha
Bobbitt
Wafer
Turiaf
Douhit


----------



## cmd34

Jamel Irief said:


> Starting lineup-
> 
> Sasha
> Bobbitt
> Wafer
> Turiaf
> Douhit


is this your starting line-up? or the actual one? 

I think Bynum needs to get as much PT as possible..


----------



## Cris

id start douthit over bynum, bynum allready has a guarenteed contract, douthit has the potential to make the team even being drafted 56th overall last year


----------



## thekid

Everything on Devin Green sounds like he could make the active roster and be a Phil type guard.

http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?mod=print&a=181


----------



## JYD

LOL at this...

Andrew Bynum: born October 27, 1987
OJ Mayo: born November 5, 1987

Bynum plays for the Lakers and Mayo just finished his sophmore year in HS and they are the same age!


----------



## thekid

Mayo was held back a year before entering HS but he's been dominating HS competition since 7th grade. He is the real deal even though he's older than his class.


----------



## JYD

Yeah Mayo and Bill Wallace voluntarily held themselves back to get another year of expierence. I think that was stupid of him to leave his school after 8th grade and go with Bill to a really weak conference but anyway he averaged 23.1 in 7th, 20.5 in 8th, 30.9 in 9th and 28.8 in 10th. If I'm not mistaken he can enter the draft out of HS because hell be at least 19. I too, am a OJ fan.


----------



## Kirk20

No, he won't be able to because you have to be 19 and at least a year removed from your HS graduating class


----------



## SoCalfan21

JYD said:


> Yeah Mayo and Bill Wallace voluntarily held themselves back to get another year of expierence. I think that was stupid of him to leave his school after 8th grade and go with Bill to a really weak conference but anyway he averaged 23.1 in 7th, 20.5 in 8th, 30.9 in 9th and 28.8 in 10th. If I'm not mistaken he can enter the draft out of HS because hell be at least 19. I too, am a OJ fan.


you guys read that article in slam mag i think it was may 05


----------



## Cap

I'll be going to a few SPL games this year with a couple buddies of mine and will put up a scouting report of all the Laker guys. I might even do other teams, I think the Suns and Celtics have their SPLs at Long Beach too.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Ill probably head to the Memphis and Miami games the last days of the league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Our lineup will probably look like this...

PG: Sasha Vujacic...Smush Parker...Will Conroy
SG: Tony Bobbitt...Von Wafer
SF: Devin Green...Carlos Powell...Eric Sandrin
PF: Ronny Turiaf...Trevor Harvey
C: Marcus Douthit...Andrew Bynum

I doubt Bynum gets to start over Douthit and Wafer probably won't immediately get to start over a guy who was on the team last year, in Tony Bobbitt.


----------



## Ghiman

Anyone going to todays game against Memphis 07/08 @ 7:30? 

I know you have to buy a 1 day parking permit...anyone know the cost on that?


----------



## City_Dawg

im going to the games on the 11th and 19th, hope to see you cats there


----------



## SoCalfan21

what site is there that we could get box scores and stuff


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dunno but I'm following this thread.

Starting for the Lakiers:
Bobbitt
Bynum
Douthit
Carlos Powell
Sasha


Turiaf enters the game..., Bynum steals the ball! Bynam scores a layup to thundorous applause, Bynum has 3 or 4 rebounds. Things are looking better 
:clap:

Dunno the score or anything as I type this.. lol


----------



## Brian34Cook

Down 10 at halftime I believe..



> Warrick has 10 points at half time. I wasn't concertrating on him but he made mostly layups I think.
> 
> SCORE - they think I'm a scout, the lady handed me a box score:
> 
> Wafer - 8
> Green - 5
> Parker - 4
> Powell - 4
> Douthit - 4
> Bynum - 4 & 7 boards, 4 offensive bounds
> Turiaf - 4
> Sasha - 2
> Harvey -2
> Bobbitt - 1
> 
> Griz
> Dahntey Jones - 13
> Warrick - 10, 4 boards, all defensive
> Lawrance Roberts 6, 10 boards
> Roberson - 5
> Friend - 5
> Winston - 4
> Marshall - 4
> Miller - 1


----------



## Cris

> Bynum- 4 points & 7 boards, 4 offensive bounds





Dizzam


----------



## Brian34Cook

Update:



> I wonder if I'm going to be on TV, cameras on Phil right behind me, Green makes 2 throws, Bynum back into the game for Turiaf, Douthit replaces Harvey, Bynum reaches out and catches a high entry pass, makes layup, Bynum with the block on the other end, Bynum makes a good catch of a poorly thrown ball, Bynum makes 1 of 2, Griz offensive foul, 72, 65 Griz, 8:45 left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Update:



> Green makes a 5 ft shot , Green makes a fallaway baseline jumper a little later, Bynum gets fouled, Roberts fouls out, makes first then full timeout, 75, 70 Griz, 6:22 left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Update:



> Bynum misses the 2nd, Warrick makes 1 of 2 but get rebound, Lakers steal but Griz steal it back and make a layup,Turiaf replaces Douthit, Griz a layup, 80-70 griz 5:14 left , Powell makes layup,Jones scores a jumper for the Griz...


----------



## Brian34Cook

LG is having problems so I'm done.. LOL


----------



## thekid

Bynum finished with 10 pts, 9 rebs. Even though it's summer, not bad for a 17 year old.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yep here's a post from the same person..



> Final score: Griz 93, Lakers 85
> 
> Bynum's game gets upgraded by me as very good, right on par with the others. Especially for his first taste. He will learn to be more consistent with being aggressive and not hesitating to go after the other guy. His confidence will come.
> 
> Sweet - they gave me a box score - they must think I'm Phil's cousin...
> 
> Conroy - 0
> Parker - 12
> Green - 11
> Powell - 14
> Bobbitt - 3
> Bynum - 10, 9 boards, 4 offensive
> Sasha - 2
> Sandrin - 0
> Wafer - 12, 4 rebounds, 3 assists
> Douthit - 8, 4 boards
> Harvey - 3
> Turiaf - 10, 2 boards both offensive
> 
> Griz
> Burks - 0
> Frazier - 0
> Roberson - 13
> Emmett - 6
> Warrick - 16, 12 boards, 3 offensive
> Miller - 1
> Jones - 18
> Winston - 4
> Marshall - 14
> Erwin - 0
> Friend - 6
> Roberts - 15
> 
> Warrock, Jones and Roberts all fouled out for the Griz while Douthit and Tariaf fouled out for the Lakers.
> 
> All 3 rookies showed promise and Bynum came on towards the end showing that he is catching on allready.
> 
> Well, good night and I hope this post goes through ok so I can go home.
> 
> Talk at ya later1


----------



## Laker Freak

Sasha 2 points
Turiaf 0 defensive rebounds
Wafer - 12, 4 rebounds, 3 assists :rock:


----------



## cmd34

Okay..starting 5 was 

Tony Bobbitt - Probably played himself off the NBA roster.
Sasha Vujacic - Looks bigger, faster, and has improved handles. Still missed everything he shot.
Andrew Bynum - Skinnier than I expected, very long arms. Was the tallest player on the court and was usually pushed (bullied) by 6'9" power forward types. When he got good position the guards (especially Bobbitt) ignored him. Seemed very nervous. Crowd encouraged him all night.
Marcus Douthit - Active but stayed in foul trouble.
Carlos Powell - Why even talk about a SF who has no chance of making the NBA roster but he played alright.

Bench
F Ronney Turiaf - Already a fan favorite. The crowd went crazy every time he moved. Plays with a ton of energy and seems geniunely happy to be there. Got into foul trouble but they were 6 of the hardest fouls I've seen.
G Von Wafer - The kid is fast and he can shoot. He may lead the NBDL in scoring next year. 
G Smush Parker - Very fast and very mean. Likes to get in other player faces and plays very physical defense.
G/F Devon Green - Seemed very active and athletic but pretty raw.
C/F Trevor Harvey - Had to play a lot with all of the other bigs in foul trouble. Nothing special. 
F/G Eric Sandrin - Came in, got 4 quick fouls, and left.
G Will Conroy - DNP..Hell, he didn't take off his t-shirt.


I've been going for 6 years straight now and that was the most excited I've seen Laker fans (maybe because it was opening night?) My son and I had a great time. We sat next to a couple, who's son had played at UC Santa Barbara and also in the Summer Pro League in the mid 90's. Found out he now coaches a girls traveling team that plays against my daughter's traveling team. 

Afterwards, my son waited for the players to sign autographs. Von Wafer and Devin Green signed the program. Bynum signed the picture from Sports Illustrated (McDonalds All-American game). I was waiting for him somewhere else and Sasha and Ronney walked right by me. Fans were still chasing after Ronney.


----------



## Darth Bryant

For what it's worth I was at the game and heres my honest observations.

Andrew Bynum C+, he looked atheletic to me. Although did show signs of fatigue towards the end, and was constantly hunched over. However, he did seem to play very good active defence, but looked lost at times. Something I blame more on inexperiance and lack of coaching. He was drafted what? Two weeks ago, it's not like he has been a laker long or even been coached for very long. His reaction time seemed a little dim at times, but I think that was again mainly due to his lacking of coaching. It almost looked like at times he was looking for a spot or trying to figure out where he should be standing. I personally expected this from his very first game agisnt some actual competitive people higher than high school. He did show signs of life though. Some smart thinking, and good rebounding he showed a grip of potiential.



Turiaf B-, now I know he missed many shots. Wasn't an offensive machine. But I was soley impressed with his energy levels. The only time the lakers made a run and came close to catching the Grizz was when he was out there. He hustled on both ends of the floor, and had a couple beatiful blocks and rebounds. I really didn't expect much from him, but the kids work etics impressed me. It was refreshing. I think he could be an great off the bench player. And can do a lot for the lakers, if he can play this good throughout the SPL and maybe up his shooting percentage, I expect the Lakers will definatly pick him up.

Wafer B, man this kid is fast. Pretty jump shot, fast moves, good hustle. I was impressed considering the negitive press fallowing him into the game he held his own pretty well. Although, he did start resembling Tierre Brown towards the end with some horrible bad and uncontrolled plays. But he didnt look to bad, I think. I'd give him a C, if not for his defense. He was constantly in peoples faces, getting in there. Even playing dirty a little by grabing jerseys. I liked him.

Green looked like a less skilled Wafer honestly.

And sadly Sasha looked like crap amongst people he should have shined in


----------



## h8breed

SPL day 1:

Charlie Villinueva - this guy can ball he scored 23 and had a ton of assits i dont think he;ll be a bust like everyoen says...owns a good face to the basket game and was active on the boards on both sides and swatted many shots

Joey Graham - Solid i guess nothing that special

Andrew Bynum - He looked very raw most of the time he just fought for positioning while getting out muscled and most of the team ignored him even though the whole crowd wanted him to get the ball..he dint show too much post moves or anyting all his poitns were off put backs etc or free throws and his boards that he got werent from good techinque the ball jsut happend to fall into his hands...he does play good active defense though ..i have faith in his improvement over a few years

Von Wafer - im very impressed by this guy..he is a little trigger happy but i wont argue if he makes them..a streaky shooter, but he plays very very good defense and he had many steals i think we should sign him to a contract he looks like someone who can develop into a really good player he is very fearless reminds me of dwayne wade's attitude..hes just a very good competitor

Ronny Turiaf -- he missed every single shot in warmup and almost all his shots in the game..they were just not fallin in tonite..but i like his hustle and his attidue he will be very valuable to the team good defense


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice posts both of you.. I heard Charlie looked awesome.. Then again.. It's only the SPL.. That's the problem.. You cant take a whole dang lot outta these games lol


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game 1 Photo's

Wow look at Smush hang..










Man also it looks like Bynum isnt fat? Is that good?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum, Turiaf and Wafer Debut in Lakers' Summer League Loss, SPL Is In Full Gear

LONG BEACH, Calif. – In front of a sellout crowd at the Pyramid in Long Beach, Andrew Bynum, Ronny Turiaf, and Von Wafer each had a solid performance in defeat as the Los Angeles Lakers lost to the Memphis Grizzlies 93-85 in opening day action at the Summer Pro League.

Lakers’ first-round draft pick *Andrew Bynum started and ended up with 12 points, nine rebounds, and two blocked shots in 30 minutes*. Providing a burst of energy and enthusiasm was *Ronny Turiaf as the crowd fed off of his energy during his 25 minutes of play as he also scored 10 points off the bench*. Also scoring in double-digits was fellow rookie *Von Wafer as he quietly scored 12 points, while grabbing four rebounds in the process.*

Fans had to be turned away at the door as 5,000 fans packed the Pyramid to see the debut of the Lakers newest rookies. And in front of a number of VIP’s such as Jerry West, Phil Jackson, Mitch Kupchack, and Tex Winters, each Laker rookie had a solid performance.

*Down by as many as 15 points in the 3rd quarter, the Lakers began to climb back into the game during the fourth quarter. The Lakers eventually trimmed the lead to six, but when Hakim Warrick took a charge underneath the basket with one minute left, he virtually eliminated any chance the Lakers had in pulling out a victory.*

Leading the way for the Grizzlies were Dahntay Jones and Hakim Warrick as each player started the game and scored 18 points and 16 points respectively. 

[More in URL]


----------



## Lynx

You guys are the bomb-diggity for going to the game and posting a review. Thank you.

I'll probably go on July 13th.


----------



## City_Dawg

damn, im gonna have to get to the pyramid early if i dont wanna get turned back, damn that place is crowded


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game 2 Update:
_Remember it's the 'B' team from Dallas though_



> Bynum had 10 points, smush 8, Douthit 4, powell 4, green 0
> 
> Bynum showed some nice offensive moves, worked on defense but needs more weight and conditioning for defense and fighting for position on offense. Bynum does have, like a previous poster noted, something hard to explain, he's young and probably growing, has a lanky body that is not currently moving as fluently as some of the veterans, however I don't know if I would go as far as saying it's a lack of aggressiveness ala George but some people might form that opinion and I would understand, my view is he just needs time and developing. The Lakers better invest in the best psuedo college basketball education as money can buy for this kid.
> 
> Turiaf looked awesome most of the time, he is ALWAYS aggressive, today Turiaf probably looked the best as far as impact on the game. Wafer was ok but a little more understated, missed some jumpers but made some nice moves, a few steals,, smush made some sweet plays, Sasha got in early fooul trouble and didn;t play much
> 
> Chenowith had some success against Bynum making a few buckets. But he also missed a few.
> 
> darn, didn't get a half time box score.
> 
> Buss in the house, 2nd row, my (GM) side, 6th seat over, everyone hounding him for autographs, I';m currently turned off by that seeing how it takes all their time.
> 
> Worthy presentation, then 2nd half starts.....





> douthit and merrick get ejected I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED, SOMEBODY FILL ME IN





> End of 3rd qtr
> Lakers 81
> Mavs 57





> Lakers inbound to start 4th, several offensive rebounds,sasha makes jumper, foul on harvey, hisa 2nd, 1st team, logan mes throws, mavs steals, mahammed fouled by sandrin his 3rd, 2nd team, muhammad makes throw, time out lakers 83 to 61, 10:59 left in 4th.


BTW I'm in the process of creating an All Star Game Thread for MLB.


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Sorry for the short recap, gotta go soon, a LOT of fast paced action in this game.
> 
> Sorry, probably won't get box score, if I do I will update, guy behind me asked who I worked for, he is Wally Scerbiaks father and works for the SPanish league, I told him I'm not working but doing play by play for Lakersground forum, he said oh yeah, I bet they all liked this game, I said I'm just giving back to all my fellow Lakers fans...
> 
> Lakers who finished the game on the scoreboard,,
> 
> Turiaf had 26
> Green had 12
> Waafer had 9
> powell - 6,
> reserve (bobitt??) - 0
> 
> Turiaf was awesome - game ball for sure, wafer spectacular at times but not quite as productive. smush good game, sasha foul trouble so hard to evaluate, Bynum ended up fouling out but had quite a few good moments, He needs to find his legs and strength and let's give him time to do that before labeling him. Bynum has a hard time when battling bigs down low, don't think it's through lack of effort but you can tell he needs to develop. All reasonable to me and we should be satisfied that he's working hard out there.
> 
> Ok, nothing more to say right now, I probably won't touch this forum until tomorrow sometime but will review questions, issues etc.
> 
> Until next time(?), later.


Ronny sounded like a Beast.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

holy **** smush is on our summer league team? 

get the **** out. I just did a backflip.


----------



## LamarButler

I'm feeling real good about Turiaf, but I think Bynum just needs time and coaching.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damn, Turiaf put up 26 and 11 tonight. Smush Parker got 17, Devon Green got 12, 9 and 4.

Then Bynum got 16pts (but only 2rbs), Sasha got 10pts and Wafer got 9.

Lakers beat Dallas' B Team, 118-89.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Damn, Turiaf put up 26 and 11 tonight. Smush Parker got 17, Devon Green got 12, 9 and 4.
> 
> Then Bynum got 16pts (but only 2rbs), Sasha got 10pts and Wafer got 9.
> 
> Lakers beat Dallas' B Team, 118-89.


i really think that smush will make this laker roster this season


----------



## thekid

Like I said on another thread, If Parker can play defense, hit open jumpers, and finish at the rim unlike Tierre, he'd make a nice backup point guard.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game 1 Boxscore:

Grizzlies 93 - Lakers 85

Lakers:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
4 Conroy	DNP 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0
7 Parker	29:33 4-7 2-2 0-3 2 2 2 2 10
11 Green	22:32 2-6 7-10 3-5 0 3 2 1 11
12 Powell	25:28 6-14 2-2 0-0 3 1 1 1 14
15 Bobbitt	16:39 0-8 3-3 0-0 1 2 0 1 3
17 Bynum	30:25 5-8 2-6 4-9 0 4 3 1 12
18 Vujacic	18:27 1-3 0-0 0-1 1 1 2 3 2
20 Sandrin	7:16 0-0 0-0 0-3 0 4 1 0 0
23 Wafer	31:21 4-12 4-4 0-4 3 2 1 2 12
25 Douthit	17:56 2-4 4-4 0-4 0 6 2 1 8
40 Harvey	15:07 1-2 1-2 1-3 0 2 0 0 3
50 Turiaf	25:16 2-9 6-8 2-2 2 6 1 0 10
Team 2-10 0 
Totals 27-73 31-41 12-44 12 33 15 12 85
</pre>

Percentages: FG 37.0%, FT 75.6%
3pt goals:	0-13, 0.00% 
Blocked shots:	8 (Parker, Green, Powell, Bynum 2, Vujacic, Harvey, Tariaf)
Pts off turnovers:	23
2nd chance pts:	13
Bench pts:	46
Pts in paint:	34
Biggest lead:	1 (6 - 5)
Deadball Reb:	6

Grizzlies:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
1 Burks DNP 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0
6 Frazier	5:10 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 0 0 0 0
7 Roberson	33:12 4-9 4-4 0-2 4 4 4 2 13
14 Emmett	30:17 2-11 2-2 1-4 1 4 2 0 6
21 Warrick	39:40 4-11 8-15 3-12 2 6 2 0 16
25 Miller	4:27 0-0 1-2 0-1 2 2 0 0 1
30 Jones	29:47 6-12 6-7 1-3 1 6 3 0 18
31 Winston	23:22 2-5 0-0 0-4 1 1 0 0 4
33 Marshall	17:37 5-5 4-4 2-4 0 0 3 1 14
35 Erwin	1:42 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0
41 Friend	16:18 0-2 6-10 1-3 0 3 3 0 6
44 Roberts	38:20 6-12 3-4 6-17 0 6 4 3 15
Team 1-3 0 
Totals 29-69 34-48 15-53 12 33 21 6 93
</pre>

Percentages: FG 42.0%, FT 70.8%
3pt goals:	1-4, 25.0% (Roberson)
Blocked shots:	7 (Roberson, Winston, Erwin, Roberts 4)
Pts off turnovers:	18
2nd chance pts:	13
Bench pts:	25
Pts in paint:	26
Biggest lead:	15 (55 - 40)
Deadball Reb:	7


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 118 - Mavericks 'B' 89

Lakers:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
4 Conroy	24:00 1-6 1-1 1-3 6 1 2 0 3
7 Parker	20:14 7-9 1-1 0-2 1 4 2 0 17
11 Green	30:21 6-13 0-3 5-9 4 0 1 5 12
12 Powell	17:10 2-2 2-2 0-0 2 1 0 2 6
17 Bynum	29:05 6-11 4-8 2-2 1 6 1 0 16
18 Vujacic	17:58 4-8 0-0 0-3 1 4 3 2 10
20 Sandrin	14:07 1-1 3-4 1-2 0 5 2 1 5
23 Wafer	23:22 3-6 2-2 0-1 1 1 2 0 9
25 Douthit	16:01 1-2 3-6 0-2 2 1 1 0 5
40 Harvey	16:31 2-2 5-6 1-5 0 2 1 0 9
21 Turiaf	27:25 9-11 8-14 2-11 2 4 1 1 26
9 Bobbitt	3:46 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 0 0 0 0
Team 1-4 0 
Totals 42-71 29-47 13-44 22 29 16 11 118
</pre>

Percentages: FG 59.2%, FT 61.7%
3pt goals:	5-10, 50.0% (Parker 2, Vujacic 2, Wafer)
Blocked shots:	1 (Douthit)
Pts off turnovers:	35
2nd chance pts:	14
Bench pts:	72
Pts in paint:	42
Biggest lead:	29 (116 - 87)
Deadball Reb:	8

Mavs:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
3 Logan 27:02 7-18 2-7 2-3 2 1 4 4 17
7 Langford 23:14 2-7 0-2 1-5 1 0 3 0 4
9 Brooks 12:05 2-3 1-2 1-1 0 1 1 2 5
10 Brewer 31:24 1-3 2-2 0-1 2 1 4 0 4
12 Forehan-Kelly 19:24 3-11 0-0 2-2 0 3 0 0 7
21 Bang 18:26 2-10 2-2 0-0 0 2 0 0 6
30 Hood 14:34 3-6 0-0 0-2 1 4 2 1 6
33 Muhammad 12:25 1-2 1-1 1-1 0 2 1 1 3
45 Chenowith 17:32 3-6 0-0 3-5 0 6 0 0 6
52 Badiane 17:36 1-1 3-3 0-5 1 4 2 0 5
54 Akindele 13:40 1-1 1-2 1-3 0 6 2 0 3
55 Merritt 32:38 9-11 5-8 6-11 0 5 1 0 23
Team 1-5 0 
Totals 35-79 17-29 18-44 7 35 20 8 89
</pre>

Percentages: FG 44.3%, FT 58.6%
3pt goals:	2-19, 10.5% (Logan, Forehan-Kelly)
Blocked shots:	2 (Badiane, Akindele)
Pts off turnovers:	18
2nd chance pts:	14
Bench pts:	49
Pts in paint:	32
Biggest lead:	2 (2 - 0)
Deadball Reb:	7


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't think Parker will make the team. Look at his assist numbers. We have enough guys that can score. We need somebody who can pass the ball.


----------



## Drewbs

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't think Parker will make the team. Look at his assist numbers. We have enough guys that can score. We need somebody who can pass the ball.


In the triangle offense, you don't necesarily have to have a traditional point guard who looks to pass first. Particularly if people want Kobe and Odom to be primary ball handlers. An ideal player at the pg is someone who can shoot spot up jumpshots, feed the post and defend quick pgs. Most pg's who average high assists need to dominate the ball to be effective (ie. Nash, Kidd).


----------



## h8breed

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't think Parker will make the team. Look at his assist numbers. We have enough guys that can score. We need somebody who can pass the ball.


he has good d man


----------



## cmd34

h8breed said:


> he has good d man


Agreed. If you remember when Phil coached before we would always get killed by quick guards. Mike Bibby, Damon Stoudamire, Allen Iverson, Tony Parker. We countered with Ron Harper, Brian Shaw, and Derek Fisher who just didn't have the footspeed to keep up. Smush would definitely be a guy who can come in and harass those types of guards.


----------



## Sean

report from Sky at LG:

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=4058

*Andrew Bynum*

The good: he has great athleticism for his size, runs the floor very well, long, good hops, great hands. 

Mixed bag: Shows aggressively in pick and roll, but then stays with the new matchup too long, doesn't rotate back to his man in time and gives up O boards and open looks. 

Has the skyhook footwork to a degree, but does it in slow motion with no elevation, so the shot is easier to defend and comes out flat. Much faster and higher is mandatory or it won't be an effective weapon.

Used a drop step in traffic that worked well, but also gets flustered in traffic

The bad: Has a lot of bad high school habits to unlearn: 

1. He relies on an upper body pushoff against his man to stop or slow progress. Has no effect on his man. In making the pushoff, his feet are out of position, so when the pushoff doesn't work his man goes by him and he's helpless.

2. Only challenges shooters at the hoop, concedes anything out of the key, except for trying to block a guard's shot in pick and roll switches and fouling him.

3. Does not block out well at all. Puts his hands up while totally out of position. Hands up probably got him high school boards. No longer. Has a TON of work to do on blocking out. Footwork, body and floor position, timing.

4. Will go up for the ball one handed off balance and try to knock it to a teammate, another high school habit that works there but not here. Needs to go up with both hands and secure the ball. Has to take advantage of his length and hops.

5. Offensive footwork. Methodical and sometimes wrong. Jump hooks against his body because of bad or no footwork. Works his man low post and makes a bunny hop for position.

One fan said Bynum should be given a key to the gym and live there. While he's 7-0/270 it's not defined at all. No power or cut in his arms, pretty weak legs, not enough upper body strength and power.

The Amare comparisons are off. Bynum doesn't have that level of explosive athleticism. What he does have is more of the younger Shaq skills of a big man with quick hops that can run the floor and is very long. A bigger Jermaine O'Neal is more accurate. Like JO he will need 3-4 years until impact imo, until he can develop his body significantly, learn the footwork and really go to school on blocking out he won't be an impact player. Those are the primary hurdles for him to clear.

*Rony Turiaf *

The good: Played an aggressive and very smart game, read the open lanes and cut beautifully, read the transition opportunities and finished with power. His vision/iq will serve him very well in the tri and transition. He was working give and go/pick and roll with Conroy beautifully.

Took contact and got the board in traffic, solid hops and length, uses his power well. Great hands, caught passes thrown way behind him and still finished for the and 1 layup. Was working change of direction to great effect lowblock, got at least 8-10 points from right to left moves off a quick pivot. Active on the offensive glass, good around the basket. Was very talkative in quarterbacking the defense and calling out switches and directing traffic.

Mixed bag: Gets to the line a lot...and bricks. Great board, dumb outlet. While the pivot moves worked today, he milked it against bad defenders. In the league they'll take away the right-left move and he better have something else, right now he doesn't.

The bad: Some bad decisions defensively. Leaves his feet unnecesarily, reaches when he shouldn't. Goes for the poke steal too often, not merited by the results. Limited low post game, needs to develop a repertoire.


Overall: Great heart, energy, nonstop motor. Got the crowd roaring on pure hustle. A Madsen type but with athleticism and skills. The crowds will adore him. Infectious desire.

*Smush Parker* - Smart aggressive on ball defense, great decisions every time down, nailing shots, pulling back when he should, attacking when he should, always under control. Had 17 (and a 3 was taken away on an O foul away from the ball). 

Smush was a key in forcing a 24 violation on D and on O he had a genius play that was the very antithesis of Fisher. 3 on 3 early offense. Smush dribbles through traffic and hesitates deliberately, defense relaxes and he hits the gas for an uncontested layup. Just a brilliant play. Good acceleration for a curl off the screen slam. Good court vision, smart passes. 

If Smush doesn't get a camp invite Mitch is a fool. Right now I'd start Smush as the starting point. Add AD and have Smush back him up. Good length, great decisions, good athleticism, can defend and hit from 3, a great tri fit. He's the big surprise, definitely a keeper.

*Will Conroy* - Smart defense off screens, aggressive D on the ball, he and Turiaf ran give and go.pick and roll to perfection just shredded Dallas with it. Sees the floor well, accurate passer, excellent timing. Has a transition play where the defender plays it exactly right, but Conroy slows up slightly and shows great patience, waiting an eternity for the defender to commit. Defender finally does, Conroy gives it to the trailing Turiaf, slam. Very talkative a good leader on the floor.

Downside with Will is he overdribbles a lot. He gets the ball and the offense stops, waiting for Will. Eventually he created something good, but killed off the 24 with the overdribbling.

If there's a choice of Smush vs. Conroy I take Smush. Taller and he can shoot. Conroy and Parker are similar defensively, both see the floor well, Conroy is a more accurate paser, but Smush brings more to the table. Smush comes in to start the 2nd and the game is over 5 minutes later. Took the energy and intelligence up.

*Von Wafer* - Much better handles than advertised, he can bring it up and make good decisions in transition. Active hands on defense for steals. Brought the house down with a widmill slam over his defender, serious hops. Donwside for him is he's off balance frequently and still takes the shot. When he goes up square and in balance money. But that's maybe one of every three or four shots. Poor shot selection judgment in when and where, and in shooting off balance. See the raw athletic potential, but he'll need a lot of work to smooth the rough edges that get him in trouble.

On to the rest... 

*Sasha.* I've got two words. D League. 

Seemed like more turnovers than points. Bounce Pass Fever. Bounce passes in transition into traffic. Bounce passes in the halfcourt into traffic. Repeatedly.

He needs to go to the D League, seriously. As a 2nd year player he can and he desperately needs it. He needs to play and learn to make good decisions, right now too many of them are disastrous.

He can hit the catch and shoot 3. He can't do anything else. Stupid reach fouls on D and then he whines about a call that could be made from a blimp if the game were outdoors. Forced off balance shots. Braindead passes. Just wretched. Looking like another blown pick.

*Marcus Douthit* - Marcus went to Europe and discovered the magic of the dribble drive. Had some success with it, but it's all he's focused on. His defense is pure Elden zombie, hands up paying no attention to position as he gives up the baseline drive and the O board follow for 2. The swats are gone. The boards are gone. The defense is gone. So too, will Marcus.

*Tony Bobbitt* - Played very late and had a nice entry pass that's about it.

*Devin Green* - Some flashes of good play but basically invisible.

*Carlos Powell *- Plays active D but does nothing else of note.

*Eric Sandrin* - Ole. King of the conceded uncontested jumper.

*Trevor Harvey* - Some good boards in traffic, but not an NBA talent.

So to sum up... 

Bynum needs a lot of work and a lot of years - body, footwork, blockout, unlearn bad HS habits and then let's see where he's at. JO took 4 years and then impact in year 5, Bynum may be the same route.

Turiaf showed where he can have great value this year in his ability to read the floor and his relentless motor. Bang, boom, slam. Now work on adding low block moves and an elbow jumper and he'll have a chance to move into the starting lineup later in the season.

Von Wafer has some skills and nice athleticism, but at this point too unrefined to make an NBA team imo. Would need to see more of him to make a judgment. Camp invite certainly, but he'd face an uphill road.

Smush Parker - Sign the guy and put him on the opening day active roster.

Will Conroy - The more accurate passer than Smush, the better post entry passer, but Smush has the 2-way game. Give Will a camp invite, but he'll have to stop the overdribbling and hit some perimeter shots to have a good chance. His give and go/pick and roll success with Turiaf is something to build on.

Sasha - A point guard makes his team better or worse by his decision making. Sasha's is nothing short of miserable. He needs to be taught decision making, hopefully in the D League.

Douthit - Go back to Belgium do not pass go, do not collect an NBA paycheck.

the rest - Soon forgotten.


----------



## Sean

some good photos here:

http://projects.kreetiv.com/spl/

and here

http://p204.ezboard.com/fsanantoniospurs62937frm1.showMessage?topicID=15638.topic


----------



## Unique

guys come on wat channel?!?


----------



## Sean

Lakermike05 said:


> guys come on wat channel?!?



From what I've heard, there are no games being broadcast from the Long Beach league. I did hear the Vegas league may be shown on one of the BSPN channels.


----------



## Sean

anohter good recap of the events:

http://www.clublakers.com/wordpress/index.php?cat=13&submit=view


----------



## Cap

Thanks for compiling the scouting reports and pictures Sean.


----------



## Sean

EHL said:


> Thanks for compiling the scouting reports and pictures Sean.


You're welcome.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers won today 82-72.. That's all I know for now..


----------



## thekid

Bynum looks to have had another solid game.


----------



## Laker Freak

I know Bynum had 12 points in limited minutes.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 82 - Raptors 72

Lakers:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
4 Conroy	22:44 2-5 0-0 0-0 4 0 2 0 5
7 Parker	25:16 1-4 1-2 0-7 2 3 2 1 3
11 Green	25:34 5-10 1-3 1-4 2 2 4 1 11
12 Powell	15:42 2-4 0-0 0-2 3 2 2 0 4
17 Bynum	30:43 2-5 8-13 1-5 1 3 3 1 12
18 Vujacic	30:07 6-14 4-4 1-5 1 3 3 1 19
20 Sandrin	17:42 0-3 0-0 1-1 2 2 1 0 0
23 Wafer	11:32 0-1 0-0 0-2 1 0 2 0 0
25 Douthit	34:32 6-13 4-6 1-10 1 4 4 2 16
40 Harvey	12:40 3-4 0-0 0-4 1 4 1 0 6
21 Turiaf	13:28 2-5 2-2 1-1 2 5 0 0 6
9 Bobbitt	DNP 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0
Team 2-8 0 
Totals 29-68 20-30 8-49 20 28 24 6 82
</pre>

Percentages: FG 42.6%, FT 66.7%
3pt goals:	4-13, 30.8% (Conroy, Vujacic 3)
Blocked shots:	5 (Parker, Powell, Sandrin, Douthit 2)
Pts off turnovers:	18
2nd chance pts:	11
Bench pts:	36
Pts in paint:	24
Biggest lead:	12 (32 - 20)
Deadball Reb:	5

Raptors:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
2 COOK 24:53 0-6 2-2 0-3 4 3 2 2 2
8 BERNARD	30:46 1-8 1-2 1-3 2 4 3 3 4
10 SLOKAR	34:02 6-9 7-11 1-10 1 4 3 3 20
12 BARSWELL	28:26 2-6 2-2 0-1 4 3 3 2 6
22 SHIPP	14:25 2-4 3-4 0-2 0 2 2 1 7
23 BLANCHARD	20:58 3-8 4-5 2-2 0 5 2 1 10
33 GRAHAM	21:05 3-12 2-2 1-4 0 1 1 1 8
34 SOW 27:48 1-5 4-6 1-4 0 4 4 2 6
35 VILLANUEVA	DNP 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0
42 DOORNEKAMP	29:33 1-6 3-4 1-5 0 4 1 1 5
45 CRUMP	8:04 2-3 0-0 0-4 0 4 0 0 4
Team 2-7 0 
Totals 21-67 28-38 9-45 11 34 21 16 72
</pre>
Percentages: FG 31.3%, FT 73.7%
3pt goals:	2-8, 25.0% (BERNARD, SLOKAR)
Blocked shots:	2 (SLOKAR, SOW)
Pts off turnovers:	18
2nd chance pts:	4
Bench pts:	26
Pts in paint:	22
Biggest lead:	
Deadball Reb:	7


----------



## Laker Freak

Our draft picks from last year had pretty nice games.


----------



## Cris

Thats The 56th Overall Pick I Know, Atta Baby Douthit!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cris said:


> Thats The 56th Overall Pick I Know, Atta Baby Douthit!!!!


Woohoo.. Atta Baby Marcus.. Way to kick *** in one summer league game :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Brian34Cook said:


> Woohoo.. Atta Baby Marcus.. Way to kick *** in one summer league game :banana:


NOT AGAIN!!!! :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Sean said:


> You're welcome.


BTW Sean...that dog is from Santa Barbara and my dad has "met" it in person. It is one ugly mofo!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

20pts for Uros Slokar...YIKES!

19pts for Sasha, 16 and 10 for Douthit and 12 and 5 for Bynum.

Andrew is averaging 13.3ppg so far! :clap:


----------



## Cris

Brian34Cook said:


> Woohoo.. Atta Baby Marcus.. Way to kick *** in one summer league game :banana:



here we go again....


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cris said:


> here we go again....


Where we going? I'm not going anywhere. I just wanna know why I cant be happy for Marcus and support him? Is it because of my past? Is it? Yes that's right but.. I'm not here to talk about the past!!!

Goodluck Marcus and make a name for yourself and try and make the NBA :clap:


----------



## Sean

Damian Necronamous said:


> BTW Sean...that dog is from Santa Barbara and my dad has "met" it in person. It is one ugly mofo!!!


Yeah, it is. I have a dog of similar size so I am going to shave her and see if she will win next year.

The tiny dog has no hair, if you don't count the 
yellowish-white tuft erupting from his head. His wrinkled 
brown skin is covered with splotches, a line of warts marches 
down his snout, his blind eyes are an alien, milky white, and 
a fleshy flap of skin hangs from his withered neck. And then 
there are the Austin Powers teeth that jut at odd angles.

He's so ugly that even the judges recoiled when he was placed 
on the judging table . . .

Unfortunately, Sam is suffering from a number of age-related 
ailments (congestive heart failure, lung and kidney problems) 
and will probably make no more public appearances, so he may 
have to cede his "World's Ugliest Dog" crown in next year's competition.


----------



## thekid

I don't know if Bynum's competition has been as good as Frye's, but I think his numbers look better.


----------



## thekid

Looks like more people are attending the SPL this year. Would there be problems buying tickets at the door for the game before the Lakers play?


----------



## Jamel Irief

I'll be going to the game tommorow, in fact I will see every game at Long Beach that day since I get in free at 10:30 and am staying in San Diego. Expect a detailed report around midnight.


----------



## Unique

Jamel Irief said:


> I'll be going to the game tommorow, in fact I will see every game at Long Beach that day since I get in free at 10:30 and am staying in San Diego. Expect a detailed report around midnight.


tell us if wafers shooting is as good as they say


----------



## Brian34Cook

Intense..



> lakers ball to start the 4th, sasha offensive foul on mised layup, his 4th, sanders gets layin, bynum short hook is good, defensive foul on bobbitt, 3rd personal, conroy in for sasha, sanders makes throws, heat steals ball, miss but rebound, wafer in for bobbitt, heat miss, simien misses folloe up, defensive 3 seconds, technical on miami, powell makes technical, lakers ball, walsh in, byunum passes to powell for dunk, defensive foul on wafer, his 2nd, team 2nd, turiaf in for bynum, simien makes driving hook, turiaf drives but gets fouled in the act, two shots, sanders 4th, 5tth? team, turiaf makes 1st, parmer in for sorrentine, turiaf makes 2nd, sanders scores over turiaf, turiaf gets fouled on shot attempt by matt walsh his 3rd, turiaf misses 1st, makes 2nd, foul on douthit, 4th personal, 3rd team, foul on wafer, his 3rd, 4th, quit fouling please, sanders air ball, laker ball, conroy misses 3, diawara makes nice jumper in lane, douthit makes short jumper, parmer misses jumper, loose ball foul on sanders his 5th, smush in, smush misses jumper, laker ball out of bounds, green makes nice 3 ptr, barron scoares oer turiaf, turiaf drives on barron and barron fouls him, his 3rd??, turiaf makes 1st, sorrentine and woods in for miami, turiaf makes 2nd, barron misses but rebounds and tip in good over turiaf, miami steals, walsh misses long jumper, lakers rebound, miami steals again bad pass, woods makes short juimper, lakers time out, much deserved...
> 
> Miami 82
> Lakers 80
> 
> 4:47 left





> Lakers inbound, green misses, in and out, smush steals ball , fouled by woods his 5th, smush makes 1st, misses 2nd, offensive foul on woods his 6th, he goes to bench, diawara in,smush bad pass, but sasha steals it back but sasha offensive foul, his 3rd, lakers steal, by turiaf I thinnk, turiaf drives but simien blocks and rebounds, miami turnover on failed fast break, offensive foul on frustrated sasha, talking foul?? on turiaf his 4th, maybe not on sasha, simien swishes baseline jumper, turiaf nice reverse layup good, smush steals for layup and1, the capacity crowd goes wild,,, not sure who fouled, smush makes and1, lakers trap but heat break it, off smush kicked out of bounds, lakers by 2, but diawara scores jumper to tie it, 1:51 to go, turiaf to smush to bynum,heat iknock it out og bounds, sasha misses baseline jumper, simien rebounds, walsh makes long 3 ptr, lakers time out
> 
> 1:23 left
> Heat 89
> Lakers 86





> green imbounds forlakers, green misses jumper, heat rebound, walsh misses 3 ptr, lakers rebound, smush drives and makes 10 footer in lane, smush allmost steals out of bounds, time out heat
> 
> 34 seconds to go
> 
> Heat 89
> Lakers 88





> heat inbounds, rambis arguing with ref about something , bertka in on the argument, traveling, good d turiaffff, who switched out, time out lakers
> 
> 89, 88 heat
> 
> 13 seconds to go





> *Lakers inbound, smush misses bynum rebounds but shot Blocks sMUSH makes JUMPER, LAKERS WINNNNNNN, 90, 89 LAKERS*


_Edit - It was Conroy that made the last shot_

Wow.. and Douthit almost got tossed..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 90 - Heat 89

Lakers:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Conroy 1/2 0/1 0/0 2 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 5:46
Parker 4/11 0/2 5/6 13 1 3 4 1 4 2 0 1 32:02
Green 4/10 1/2 4/5 13 2 5 7 1 4 1 0 0 32:27
Powell 2/4 0/0 7/7 11 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 15:33
Bobbitt 1/6 0/1 3/3 5 0 1 1 3 0 0 0 1 14:35
Bynum 6/10 0/0 0/1 12 5 5 10 3 2 2 2 2 32:48
Vujacic 3/7 0/0 0/0 6 1 2 3 5 0 4 0 0 16:31
Sandrin 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Wafer 2/7 2/5 0/0 6 0 5 5 3 4 2 0 1 25:27
Douthit 4/9 0/0 0/2 8 1 4 5 4 1 4 1 0 28:21
Harvey 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Turiaf 3/9 0/0 8/10 14 2 2 4 4 3 3 1 0 34:51
Team 6	4	10 
Totals 30/76	3/11	27/34	90	18	32	50	24	19	18	4	5	238:21
</pre>

Heat:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
WRIGHT 0/2 0/0 0/0 0 0 2 2 1 0 0 1 0 6:56
PARMER 3/9 0/0 0/0 6 0 1 1 2 4 1 0 0 20:43
SORRENTINE	1/5 0/2 2/2 4 0 2 2 1 5 3 0 5 27:17
WALSH 2/7 2/6 1/2 7 0 2 2 3 1 1 0 0 27:43
DIAWARA 4/6 0/1 2/2 10 0 2 2 4 0 0 0 0 23:43
WADE 0/1 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 12:14
HASTON 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
MENDEZ 2/4 0/0 2/5 6 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 10:04
SANDERS 2/3 0/0 1/2 5 3 2 5 5 0 3 1 1 12:17
BARRON 9/15 0/0 6/6 24 4 8 12 3 0 2 2 0 37:29
WOODS 2/9 1/2 2/2 7 1 3 4 6 4 5 0 3 25:24
SIMIEN 9/14 0/0 2/3 20 3 6 9 4 0 1 2 0 36:10
VICTOR 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Team 1	5	6 
Totals 34/75	3/11	18/24	89	12	34	46	30	14	16	7	9	240
</pre>

Lakers started Smush, Bynum, Turiaf, Wafer, and Green
Heat started Simien, Woods, Barron, Wright, and Parmer


----------



## Unique

i didnt know d-wade played in the summer league


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well if D Wade changed to Tiras Wade then he did..


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Well if D Wade changed to Tiras Wade then he did..



o lol my bad


----------



## Jamel Irief

I just got back from the game... weirdest game winner ever I would say.

First thing, I did not know Devin Green was Devin Green from Hampton! I know Byron Samuels who helped recruit that kid and have seen him play many times, he's really bulked up.

That being said, Green and Parker were our best players on the court tonight. Green is a hustler who plays within his limit and has a nice looking stroke. He gets into the lane and has a big body and doesn't pass until he feels the contact. He had at least 5 drive and dump offs to big men. He also ran the court really well and had 3 different oops thrown to him but got fouled on two of them. He had a lot of nervous energy out there and bricked some Js as a result but he has a nice stroke.

Parker, it's hard to evaluate the guards in the triangle, but it's clear he can play. We all know that. What I didn't know is how good his defensive pressure is. He got several deflections in the backcourt. Smush also hit a couple jumpers off the curl without dribbling. I was really surprised that he knew where to be in the triangle. The Lakers will invite him to training camp, no doubt about it. 

Von Wafer (doesn't it seem like he's missing a first name? Like Nick Von Wafer or something) didn't really show anything. Again it's the triangle and it's hard to tell, but he only shot jumpers off the pass. His stroke does look really nice though. It's clear he can shoot. Him and Smush had some jaw dropping lay-up line dunks though.

Tony Bobbit played mostly point. Sorrentine was playing up on him (he has to, he's like 5'10") and Bobbit got past him a couple of time but would always pull up and miss. Unimpressed.

Sasha looked lost in the triangle. A couple of time I caught him passing, pausing, and then moving to the open spot as if he caught himself napping. He had a really ugly turnover when Sorrentine striped him in the backcourt. He threw several bad passes out to players on the peremiter which is inexcusable. He wasn't playing in the final minutes either. I don't even think he's ready to be the BACKUP point guard next year. Maybe we send him to the NBDL.

Conroy didn't play enough... but did hit the big shot. Basically Parker missed a 3, Bynum got the offensive board, dribbled twice... attempted a ugly up and under that didn't come close to working and got blocked. The ball traveled to halfcourt where Green picked it up passed off to Conroy who shot a 8 foot floater.

Powell is worse than Green.

Now as for our big men, it's clear not one of them can be dependent on for low-post scoring. Douhit has a decent set-shot but nothing else offensively. All he would attempt is lean-in jumpers off the drive. Real soft with the ball. He also didn't look to be challenging defensively like I remember him doing last year. But then again the Heat never attacked the rim really. He's not making our roster or one of our 2 NBDL spots.

Turiaf looks like Madsen with more length and agility. No way is this guy a possible Boozer. His only attempt at a low-post move was to shoulder Simien down and then try to dunk over him. He's very active on both ends of the floor and crashed the glass with agression. He's too limited to be a starter, but is a ideal backup. 

Bynum both surprised and dissapointed me. First his scoring is misleading, Green spoonfed him 3 easy wide open dunks off drives. Parker gave him another one. He showed no offensive moves at all. The only offense he created was a nice jump hook. Outside of that he would get the ball in the post, dribble down (going nowhere) and hit his opponent with his back (not even his *** or shoulder). It's obvious that worked for him in high school, but he'll go nowhere doing that in the pros. On the last play he actually tried a up and under but ended up head butting the defender. He also got some offensive boards and feeds in traffic but he's extremely slooooowwwww off his feet. Someone said he was quicker off his feet than Curry, but that's not the cast at all. His conditioning right now isn't all that either, he got tired early in the game quick.

Now the good... first off Bynum is a more than competent passer, especially off the double-team. One time he hit a cutting Smush with a nice over-the shoulder pass and the second time Reyes was coming to double him and he hit Turiaf before Reyes could get there. He will probably become a great passer for a center. Second, he is really active defensively. He got out and blocked a 18 foot Walsh (who is now bald) jumper after he blew by a Laker and had the play of the night when he blocked a Qyntel Woods dunk attempt mid-air. Laker fans will be happy to know that he is the anti-Shaq in pick-and-roll defensive and even helped trap the ball handler once. 

In summary based on the one game I've seen so far:

Parker makes the active roster, but only plays if we don't sign a guard. Bobbit will probably go to training camp again and get cut. Wafer is in the top 10 in NBDL scoring. Green would of had a shot if he was a 2. Turiaf COMPETES with Cook and Slava (Phil likes Slava) for the backup 4 spot, but is the starter over the other two if we don't get a 4. Douhit goes back to Europe. Bynum is not our back-up center next year.

Oh yeah, Kareem was there, even though he's not playing... Kobe's backup? Jerry Buss was sitting with some hot 20 something Latina. Mitch Kupchak and the guy sitting next to him (might of been Larry Burnett) were the only two losers in formal attire, even Randy Pfund and Pat Riley were casual. Hell B. Shaw was in jeans!


----------



## Unique

Oh yeah, Kareem was there, even though he's not playing... Kobe's backup?

rush?!?!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakermike05 said:


> Oh yeah, Kareem was there, even though he's not playing... Kobe's backup?
> 
> rush?!?!


Yeah Kareem Rush. He judged a half time dunk contest with D. George, AC Green, Olden Polynice (who played earlier) and someone else I forgot.


----------



## Locke

Appreciate the insight JI.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Hi Lakers Fans!
I don't usually post here, but I know TJ Sorrentine's been playing in the LA summer league. 
Can you guys tell me if he's getting any real playing time/opportunity, or is he honestly just not impressing. 
I watched him for four years at UVM and was hoping he'd make your squad. 
(Even though he's playing for the Heat in this league) 
Hard to tell from here if he's not doing well or not getting the opportunity. 
Great, great coverage on your thread!!!
Any insight welcome, good, bad or ugly. 
Cheers!
:cheers:


----------



## Jamel Irief

cgcatsfan said:


> Hi Lakers Fans!
> I don't usually post here, but I know TJ Sorrentine's been playing in the LA summer league.
> Can you guys tell me if he's getting any real playing time/opportunity, or is he honestly just not impressing.
> I watched him for four years at UVM and was hoping he'd make your squad.
> (Even though he's playing for the Heat in this league)
> Hard to tell from here if he's not doing well or not getting the opportunity.
> Great, great coverage on your thread!!!
> Any insight welcome, good, bad or ugly.
> Cheers!
> :cheers:


I only saw him play yesterday. He played about half the game or more and was decent. He seems very quick and put good pressure on the ball, even embarassing Sasha by stripping him in the backcourt and going in for a lay-up. He knows how to run a team, applies decent pressure on the ball and is quick, but he looks like he's 5'10" and didn't show much else. Thanks for telling me where he was from though, me and my boy were trying to figure out if we've heard of him or seen him play before.

By the way, something I noticed about yesterday, Riley and Pfund were sitting at the scorers table with notepads in hand. Mitch is sitting in the stands chatting away with a guy that looks like he doesn't even evaluate player personel, but maybe he was a scout. I used to think this guy was a decent conservative GM but after this Brown trade and other developments I want him out.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Thanks so much!! 
It's hard to tell from just box scores and since I'm about 3000 miles away, no chance of making games. 
You probably recognize him from the NCAA tourney where he buried an NBA 3 pointer to put a nail in Syracuse's coffin. 
I'll let the Sorrentine faithful know. 
He's a great guy, I have pix. of him w/my son. He always made time for the kids.
Again, great thread!
Thanks!


----------



## thekid

On Wafer's elbow incident since the other thread was locked: Apparently it happened on a Wafer swing through move and coaches, players etc. didn't react like it was dirty. But Wright and Douhit were said to have gone chest to chest later on. I'd much rather have someone who brings some energy and passion on the court rather than have a low key demeanor like a Kareem Rush or something.


----------



## Unique

thekid said:


> On Wafer's elbow incident since the other thread was locked: Apparently it happened on a Wafer swing through move and coaches, players etc. didn't react like it was dirty. But Wright and Douhit were said to have gone chest to chest later on. I'd much rather have someone who brings some energy and passion on the court rather than have a low key demeanor like a Kareem Rush or something.


dont u talk about kareem............. :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak

I think the Lakers won tonight by 14 points.

Bynum: 11pts, 9rbs, 2blk


----------



## Unique

Laker Freak said:


> I think the Lakers won tonight by 14 points.
> 
> Bynum: 11pts, 9rbs, 2blk



is it ever gonna be on tv?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 115 - Mavericks 101

Lakers:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Conroy 4/9 0/1 1/1 9 0 1 1 1 3 1 0 0 24:08
Parker 4/8 0/0 4/4 12 2 2 4 5 7 1 1 1 21:20
Green 4/15 0/1 3/3 11 3 2 5 2 1 2 0 1 30:16
Powell 9/11 0/0 0/0 18 1 2 3 4 2 1 0 0 17:44
Bobbitt 3/6 0/2 0/0 6 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 2 8:06
Bynum 4/9 0/0 3/6 11 4 5 9 5 2 2 1 0 23:14
Vujacic 4/6 1/1 3/3 12 0 4 4 5 4 1 0 0 21:03
Sandrin 2/5 0/1 6/8 10 1 2 3 4 3 3 3 0 22:13
Wafer 6/11 2/5 0/0 14 0 0 0 1 3 0 0 0 21:23
Douthit 1/3 0/0 4/4 6 0 6 6 3 4 3 0 0 27:59
Harvey 3/4 0/0 0/0 6 2 5 7 5 2 0 1 0 22:34
Turiaf 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Team 3	5	8 
Totals 44/87	3/11	24/29	115	16	35	51	36	31	15	6	4	240
</pre>

Mavericks:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Logan 11/19 3/6 5/7 30 0 0 0 2 1 5 0 2 32:19
Langford	6/11 0/0 6/6 18 3 1 4 4 2 2 0 1 33:58
Brooks 1/2 0/0 0/2 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 7:20
Forehan-Kelly	4/11 1/4 5/7 14 0 4 4 3 0 0 1 0 33:50
Bang 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Hood 1/8 0/0 4/6 6 3 4 7 4 1 2 1 0 28:21
Muhammad	1/3 0/0 0/2 2 0 2 2 3 0 4 1 2 20:52
henowith	3/5 0/0 2/6 8 1 3 4 4 2 1 1 0 22:40
Badiane 2/4 0/0 1/4 5 1 5 6 5 0 0 2 0 19:39
Akindele	0/0 0/0 0/2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2:32
Merritt 3/7 0/0 2/2 8 3 3 6 2 0 0 0 0 22:48
Craven 1/3 0/0 6/8 8 1 3 4 1 2 2 1 0 15:41
Team 4	5	9 
Totals 33/73	4/10	31/52	101	16	30	46	28	8	16	7	5	240
</pre>


----------



## thekid

Lakermike05 said:


> dont u talk about kareem............. :curse:


I actually have a KareemRush21 handle on another board.


----------



## thekid

Who's David Logan? Looks like he didn't do anything but score. I thought it might be Steve Logan at first..


----------



## thekid

Say hello to your new backup point guard..










Credit to *PopcornMachine* at Lakersground.net


----------



## Cris

damn...


----------



## onelakerfan

thekid said:


> Say hello to your new backup point guard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to *PopcornMachine* at Lakersground.net



Who is that?


----------



## Jamel Irief

It's Smush...

Seeing him and Wafer put there dunk contest on in the lay-up warmup line is worth the price of admission.

However don't get excited about him and then get pissed that he's not that good like you guys did with Tierre.


----------



## Brian34Cook

MEM 98, LAL 94

Grizzlies outscored the Lakers 25-16 in the last quarter to get the win.

Lakers:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Conroy 1/3 1/2 0/0 3 0 2 2 2 3 2 0 2 16:22
Parker 4/8 0/1 3/4 11 0 2 2 2 2 2 0 0 31:38
Green 6/13 1/1 2/2 15 3 3 6 3 4 1 0 1 33:57
Powell 0/3 0/0 0/0 0 0 1 1 2 2 2 0 0 14:03
Bynum 4/11 0/0 2/2 10 5 7 12 2 3 1 3 1 38:43
Vujacic 4/14 0/5 0/1 8 0 4 4 4 2 1 0 1 27:30
Sandrin 5/8 0/0 2/3 12 1 5 6 3 4 1 1 1 26:34
Wafer 10/12 3/3 6/7 29 0 1 1 1 0 2 2 1 20:30
Douthit 3/8 0/0 0/0 6 3 6 9 5 1 4 0 0 21:26
Harvey 0/1 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 9:17
Turiaf 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Bobbitt 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Team 3	1	4 
Totals 37/81	5/12	15/19	94	15	32	47	25	22	17	7	7	240
</pre>

Grizzlies:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Burks 2/8 0/0 2/2 6 0 2 2 3 5 1 0 0 29:52
Frazier 0/2 0/0 0/0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 1 4:27
Roberson	4/9 0/1 0/0 8 1 0 1 1 2 1 0 0 23:30
Emmett 8/14 2/3 2/4 20 1 2 3 0 0 3 0 1 34:01
Warrick 12/19 0/0 2/6 26 6 3 9 0 2 1 0 1 32:40
Miller 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 1 1 1 2 0 0 0 3:09
Jones 6/16 0/1 7/9 19 0 4 4 5 1 1 1 0 36:36
Winston 3/5 0/0 0/0 6 0 2 2 2 2 2 0 0 23:17
Marshall	0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Erwin 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Friend 0/2 0/0 2/2 2 0 2 2 0 0 2 1 1 11:49
Roberts 4/9 0/0 3/4 11 3 12 15 4 0 0 4 3 37:24
Lishouk 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 3:15
4	3	7 1
Totals 39/84	2/5	18/27	98	15	32	47	18	15	12	6	7	240
</pre>


----------



## Cris

onelakerfan said:


> Who is that?



S.Parker


----------



## onelakerfan

Cris said:


> S.Parker


Nice


----------



## Starbury03

Wafer played great today he could be a huge steal with his skill level. He has a great jumper and can hit it off balance and has good elevation on it. He also seems to be a good ball handler. He had a couple dunks and blocks as well after seeing the picks play excpet Turiaf, the Laekrs had a great draft.


----------



## Cris

*Breaking News; Chad Ford Says Something Intelligent*

David Stern and the NBPA shut the door on high school players making the jump straight to the NBA in the new collective bargaining agreement.

And once again, this time in the summer league, the high school kids are showing Stern and Co. that the NBA may be making a big mistake.

This year's high school crop, including Andrew Bynum, Martell Webster, Monta Ellis, Gerald Green and Andray Blatche, along with several recent HS-to-NBA stars, such as Sebastian Telfair and Travis Outlaw, are more than holding their own in this year's summer league.

Let's start with the Lakers' Bynum, who is have a solid showing in the Summer Pro League in Long Beach, Calif. Bynum has been solid, averaging 13.0 points and 6.6 rpg for the Lakers. Scouts have been raving about his soft hands, athleticism and court intelligence.

While no one is predicting he's fighting his way into the starting lineup anytime soon, every scout Insider talked to conceded he's further along than they thought.

"It's interesting they're bringing Kwame [Brown] there," one scout told Insider. "Maybe they'll use him as an example of how not to make the jump to the NBA. This kid seems to have his act together both on and off the court. He's got the chance to be really good. On draft night, I thought they really reached. Now I'm not so sure. Maybe he should've gone higher."

-Insider


----------



## Cap

Von Wafer has been especially impressive, and he's only 6 months older than a guy like Gerald Green (Wafer is just 20 years old). I'd love to see him get some real minutes this season.



Jamel Irief said:


> It's Smush...
> 
> Seeing him and Wafer put there dunk contest on in the lay-up warmup line is worth the price of admission.
> 
> However don't get excited about him and then get pissed that he's not that good like you guys did with Tierre.


Tierre has never shown half of Parker or Von Wafer's athleticism/quickness/defensive pressure. If he had any of that ability, his bad decision making and suspect jumper would have been much easier to swallow last season. He didn't show it in the preseason or the regular season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

EHL said:


> Von Wafer has been especially impressive, and he's only 6 months older than a guy like Gerald Green (Wafer is just 20 years old). I'd love to see him get some real minutes this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Tierre has never shown half of Parker or Von Wafer's athleticism/quickness/defensive pressure. If he had any of that ability, his bad decision making and suspect jumper would have been much easier to swallow last season. He didn't show it in the preseason or the regular season.


 I can accept that. I still think Parker's production and decision making will be similar to Tierre's last season. Basically, we'll all be screaming about how bad he sucks.


----------



## Lynx

Wafer is crazy...Dayum..


----------



## Starbury03

Wafer reminds me of a smarter JR Smith


----------



## thekid

Nice to see that Wafer pictures show he gets great elevation on his jumper.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers (5-2) d Grizzlies 94-83

Lakers:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Conroy 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 2 2 0 0 0 0 0 7:53
Parker 3/6 0/1 3/4 9 0 5 5 3 5 2 0 2 29:23
Green 6/7 0/0 2/3 14 1 2 3 4 2 5 0 0 26:03
Powell 7/8 0/0 2/2 16 1 5 6 0 1 2 1 1 27:42
Bynum 3/6 0/0 2/3 8 0 6 6 5 1 4 4 0 28:39
Vujacic 3/8 2/5 3/3 11 0 4 4 3 1 2 0 0 18:17
Sandrin 2/8 0/0 0/0 4 2 4 6 3 4 4 0 0 21:26
Wafer 8/12 3/3 3/5 22 0 3 3 2 2 5 1 3 29:31
Douthit 2/3 0/0 2/3 6 0 3 3 3 1 3 0 1 24:38
Harvey 1/3 0/0 0/0 2 1 0 1 2 3 1 2 1 15:32
Bobbitt 1/5 0/2 0/0 2 0 1 1 2 2 1 0 2 10:56
Team 1	4	5 
Totals 36/66	5/11	17/23	94	6	39	45	27	22	29	8	10	240
</pre>

Grizzlies:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Burks 1/7 0/0 3/4 5 0 2 2 2 3 5 0 1 33:26
Frazier 0/1 0/0 0/0 0 0 2 2 2 1 0 0 0 2:37
Roberson	5/11 0/0 1/1 11 0 0 0 2 3 1 0 3 20:40
Warrick 4/9 0/0 0/1 8 5 3 8 5 1 2 0 0 34:42
Miller 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 6:04
Jones 6/19 0/0 3/5 15 1 0 1 4 1 5 0 1 37:31
Winston 0/6 0/2 2/2 2 2 0 2 0 1 0 0 1 21:25
Marshall	0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Erwin 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Friend 1/1 0/0 4/8 6 1 3 4 3 0 1 0 1 12:25
Roberts 6/13 0/0 4/4 16 3 9 12 5 2 3 3 2 39:23
Lishouk 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
4	5	9 
Totals 32/80	1/5	18/30	83	16	27	43	23	13	20	3	14	239:58
</pre>


----------



## Lynx

Wafer is gonna earned his spot. Sasha has been horrible in all these summer games.


----------



## Unique

what happend to ronny?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Turiaf has some ankle sprain I believe.


----------



## Locke

I went to this one. Everything was serene until Sasha and Anthony Roberson started getting physical and exchanged elbow strikes, with Sasha getting in a face rake. Then the whole crowd got into it and it was just like being at a real Laker game. Well almost...

Few notes on some key players:

Ronny Turiaf - DNP :curse: He was there on the sidelines cheering on the players. He seems like a really good teammate though, you can see his enthusiasm even though he wasn't playing.

Sasha Vujacic - Blah. Got blown by repeatedly on defense. Didn't back down at all though when things got testy. Average outting.

Andrew Bynum - He picked up 2 quick fouls within the first couple minutes and sat out most of the first half. He got called for travelling 3 times during the game, all of which came when he was trying to playing with his back to the basket. His footwork is not good right now, at least from what I saw in this game. He's got a decent hook shot but it doesn't seem to be consistent at this point. Also, with the other guys out there trying to make the squad, he would post up and call signal for the ball with his hand but hardly ever got the pass. And a couple times when the ball was passed to him it sailed right over his head and out of bounds.

Von Wafer - This guy can flat-out shoot. He's got great form on his shot and every time he put it up you expected it to go in. Had a huge swat-type blocked shot while the Grizzlies were making a run which got tons of applause from the crowd. On the negative side, one time late in the game he was dribbling the ball in transition, lost control and turned it over. Nobody touched the ball, he just lost it, so I'm still a bit concerned about his handles. He's obviously a shoo-in for the training camp team. He should also be able to get himself a spot in the NBDL. But I'm reserving judgment until I see how he does at least in the pre-season.

Smush Parker - Not bad, but not great. Nothing all that notable to point out.

Marcus Douthit - I'm only bringing him up because he was drafted last year. This was the first time I've ever seen him play and I came away unimpressed. Didn't do much of anything, offensively or defensively. Let go of this guy.

Tony Bobbitt - Much like Douthit, I'm only mentioning him because he was on the team last year, but he was probably the worst player on the floor. Seriously. He didn't do anything but lay bricks. I doubt he makes the team again.

Everybody else - Forget about the rest of the guys. They have no shot at making the team unless it's to go to the NBDL.


----------



## Lynx

Thanks for your review Locke. :greatjob:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I expected so much more out of Sasha this year. :whoknows:


----------



## Unique

CubanLaker said:


> I expected so much more out of Sasha this year. :whoknows:


he was a rookie ...no1 expected him to do ****


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

I think Smush will come on and do better than tierre and you guys will think he is a very exciting player to watch, although he will probably turn it over a lot and we'll think hes just another scrub. But comin from a smush fan, I really hope he makes the team


----------



## DBurks2818

I was at the game, and while Locke's post was mostly spot on, I think that Devin (sp?) Green played very well. Then again a lot of his scores were off great assists, but he's a really good finisher at the basket. 

I wasn't too impressed by Bynum (He's definately got a long way to go before he can do any damage against the big boys), but he did do pretty well for age and despite not getting a lot of entry passes from the guards (who were all shoot-first). One thing I would've liked was for him not to get so animated about the officiating (One guy closeby me mentioned how he was "Too young to be complaining to the refs" and I'd agree) though.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Heat win by 2

Didnt look like an impressive game at all.. 

Are they done now or what? Someone let me know and I'll unsticky this.


----------



## DaBruins

i went to the game today and the first half was definitely very unimpressive. But in the 2nd half and especially the 4th qtr we really turned up the heat defensively and made some clutch plays to finally take the lead (our biggest deficit in the game was 14 points i believe). We were down 71-74 and then Wafer hits a clutch three with a hand in his face. We had the ball back with 30 secs to go and run the shot clock all the way down until Sandrin misfires on a 20 footer. 3 secs to go and Simien gets the ball off the inbound, we go for the steal and whiff out, Simien drains to open 17 footer for the win and runs off the court Derek Fisher style.

Miami: 
Qyntel Woods was impossible to stop off the dribble. He was being guarded by carlos powell almost the entire time and they really started talking trash to each other (although it seemed most of the talk came from powell)

Barron and Simien often seemed too much for us to handle inside and they did a nice job on Bynum the entire game.

Lakers:
Our D really stepped up in the 2nd half and our energy really elevating our shooting in the 2nd half compared to a poor 1st half.

Conroy and Smush played a good game at the point guard position. But Smush was playing his man way too closely and repeatedly got burned when his man drove right past him.

Green was ok but too many turnovers. Powell was acting like an idiot the entire game.

Sasha played better than his #s show, he seemed in control the whole time.

Wafer's shot was not falling like it has been lately. His 3's were ok but a lot of times he took forced jumpers from 18 feet out when it was clear he shouldve just drove it in because he was too quick for his defender. He had a sick dunk in the 4th qtr of the game that got the crowd really pumped.

Bynum played like absolute crap. He was way too hesitant out there and although the team did a horrible job giving him decent entry passes, when he got the ball he had no idea what to do with it. His only 2 baskets resulted from being mad that he got scored on on the other end of the court so he just pushed down Barron in the post and dunked it. He couldnt rebound at all (i have no idea how he was credited with 7 boards) and was really slow trying to keep up with Barron. He really played like crap, but hes only 17.

Sandrin and Douthit both had nice games. Douthit kept scoring when he would be given the ball 10 feet from the hoop and would just fake one way and jump into the middle of the key as he was too fast for the defense. Sandrin had a nice game all around and he was my favorite player on the court. He made good plays in the 2nd half when we engineered our comeback but then missed a late FT and our last shot of the game.

As a side note, the entire team kept doing some sick dunks and alley-oops in the pregame warmup. Wafer really showed his athleticism and Conroy was throwing down some nice ones. In fact pretty much the entire team, sans Sasha who was just on the side, was getting nice hang time


----------



## JYD

Here are some stats......
*Andrew Bynum*
PPG: 10.6
RPG: 7.5
APG: 1.3
FG%: .464
FT%: .538
*Ronny Turiaf*
PPG: 14.0
RPG: 4.5
APG: 2.3
FG%: .471
FT%: .706
*Von Wafer*
PPG:12.8
RPG: 2.5
APG: 1.8
FG%: .507
FT%: .739
*Sasha Vujacic*
PPG: 9.4
RPG: 3.4
APG: 1.4
FG%: .418
FT%: .909
*Tony Bobbitt*
PPG: 3.2
RPG: .6
APG: 1.0
FG%: .200
FT%: 1.000
*Marcus Douthit*
PPG: 8.3
RPG: 4.9
APG: 1.4
FG%: .490
FT%: .667
*Smush Parker*
PPG: 10.9
RPG: 4.3
APG: 3.4
FG%: .516
FT%: .826


----------



## thekid

If Phil gives Wafer some minutes, he's gonna be major energy off the bench!


----------

